# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Ilion Πρόσκληση για bblnks

## cyberarenagr

Λόγω προβλημάτων ο κόμβος είναι κάτω μερικούς μήνες. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα για 3 links.
Οποιοι Θέλουν να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου. http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11847

----------


## ryloth

άμα έχεις χρόνο δεν έρχεσαι απο τη συνάντηση το απόγευμα ?
Έχουμε ελεύθερα απο διαφορους κόμβους.

Μετά το πάσχα θα έχουμε 2 ελέυθερα απο
vred #10648
για ρίξε κανένα σκανάρισμα μήπως πιάσεις κάτι

Άμα παίζει το ΑΡ σου θα σκανάρω μήπως σε πιάσω.
έχω πολλούς & διάφορους κόμβους να μην γράφω τώρα.....  ::

----------


## gas

Εχω ετοιμο τον εξοπλισμο και σε περιμενει
Εκπεμπει ssid awmn-8345 bbsearch στους 5280mhz 
Σου στελνω και pm

----------


## geosid

> Λόγω προβλημάτων ο κόμβος είναι κάτω μερικούς μήνες. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα για 3 links.
> Οποιοι Θέλουν να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου. http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11847


ειχα ερθει ενα βραδυ μιλησα με εναν πιτσιρικα ( θελω να συνδεσω πανω στο ΑΡ σου τον αδερφο μου που ειναι στη διπλα πολυκατοικια με σενα ) του εδωσα το κινητο μου για να μιλησουμε αλλα δεν ειδα φως , αν θες στειλε μου ενα πμ το κινητο σου να μιλησουμε .

----------


## gas

Επειδη κανεις απο οτι βλεπω δεν ασχολειται ή νοιαζεται περνω την πρωτοβουλια να γραψω οτι ο κομβος 11847 cyberarenagr μετα απο την καταργηση του froulos εχει διαθεσιμο ενα if για αμεση συνδεση.
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας γραψει εδω η ας στειλει pm.

----------


## fengi1

Το καλυτερο ειναι να γυρισει το πιατο του ο cyberarena στην αντιθετη κατευθυνση και να βγει το λινκ με sv1emi (#8129) στα 200 μετρα , που και αυτο εμεινε μετα την μετακομιση του froulos.

----------


## gas

Απο οτι ειδα σε καποιο post ο sv1emi εβγαλε ενα λινκ με τον kapo πριν μερικες μερες.
Αν εχει αλλο οκ, αλλιως ειμαστε στο ψαξιμο.

----------


## sv1emi

Παρόλο που δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το αν μπορεί να βγει link (νομίζω πως μεσολαβεί ψηλότερο κτίριο ανάμεσα μας) έστειλα μήνυμα για δοκιμή πριν ένα μήνα μέσω του WIND και ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση.

----------


## sv1emi

Για να μην ξεχάσω σημειώνω, το ότι δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση ακόμα, όπως επίσης, και το ότι το IF του κόμβου σημαδεύει ακόμα τον froulo και δεν έχει μπει κανένας στο κόπο να αλλάξει το SSID σε bb search η κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων, έμενα μου δείχνει ότι το ο κόμβος δουλεύει στον αυτόματο και κανείς δεν ασχολείται μαζί του. Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζομαι τέτοια link.

----------


## gas

Ειναι μεχρι να βγει,μετα δεν πεφτει με τιποτε  ::

----------


## sv1emi

'Eχω IF αν θέλουν ας στείλουν PM ή mail

----------


## gas

Αφου υπαρχει ελευθερο θα πρεπει με λιγο σπρωξιμο να το βγαλουμε το λινκ φτανει να υπαρχει οπτικη.
Αν θες γυρνα σε AP αλλα πρωτα κανε και ενα scan μηπως βλεπεις το παλιο ssid 
Γραψε εδω το ssid και την συχνοτητα που θα βαλεις και εγω θα μιλησω με τον fengi να βρει τον chaos για τις ρυθμισεις του ρουτερ.
Τωρα για το γυρισμα του πιατου μαλλον εμεις δεν βλεπω κανεναν αλλο.

----------


## sv1emi

5250 - SSID - sv1emi-bb search. Αυριο αν προλάβω θα γυρίσω κεραία

----------


## gas

Το λινκ μεταξυ του sv1emi και του cyberarena τελικα ειναι ετοιμο. Το μονο που μενει ειναι η ενημερωση της quagga του cyberarena για να αρχισει το traffic.
Αντε καλοριζικο και συντομα για το τριτο.

----------


## gas

Το λινκ εδω και μια ωρα ειναι up and running με τις καλυτερες προυποθεσεις.
Να αναφερω εδω οτι υπαρχει η διαθεση και ο εξοπλισμος απο τον κομβουχο για ενα ακομη λινκ οποτε οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας εκδηλωσει το ενδιαφερον του εδω.

----------


## sv1emi

μίλα με SV1EFO

----------


## SV1EFO

Ειμαι και εγω εδω...!! Μπορω να το προσπαθησω μολις φτιαξει ο καιρος. Υπαρχει If ελευθερο. Γυρνα πανω μου σε ΑΡ και ενημερωσε με συχνοτητα και SSID.

----------


## gkapog

Εχω έτοιμο if για λινκ με gas αν ενδιαφέρεται...

----------


## gas

Μιλησα με τον κομβουχο τον Σπυρο (cyberarena) και μου υποσχεθηκε οτι θα ανεβασει τον εξοπλισμο στην ταρατσα για αμεση ενεργοποιηση λιγη υπομονη μονο.

----------

